

The Best Software Development Posts of 2007 - dpapathanasiou
http://www.realsoftwaredevelopment.com/2007/12/the-best-softwa.html

======
raju
From "How to Rate a software developer"...

"A great developer dresses in great business clothes Monday to Friday."

Sure...

